# What more could I have done?



## BigGun (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it's just luck. I've caught two this year. Everyone tells me this is extremely lucky considering this is my first spring with bees.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

I've gotten most of my calls from the local pest control company. In the Spring, right before swarm season, I wrote them a letter stating that I was a beekeeper and explained the recent plight of the honeybee - which I of course, said they probably knew all about. And while I didn't wnat to compete with them, I also knew that they probably didn't want to exterminate honey bees if they didn't have to. I specified SWARMS.

I've gotten several swarm calls and multiple cut out offers from the pest control company giving my name out to their potential customer. I've gladly taken the swarms, but haven't exactly worked up to a cut-out yet. I have two to do yet this year that I promised people I would do, so once I do them (for free) and gain knowledge on what I'm doing - I may take them up on doing cutouts - with a charge, of course. Or, I might find out cut-outs are way more work than I want and just stick with capturing swarms.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I caught 17 last year and only 6 this year. Why don't you do splits? It a good way to make up additional colonies for just the cost of a queen or let them raise their own.


----------



## dehavik (Jun 5, 2010)

Charlie, I would have split my hives but I had a horribly slow build up this spring. My strongest hive blew over during a freak winter storm this spring, and I lost 2/3 of my bees in it. It's still trying to recover. I hope to do that next year, but I was hoping even more to increase my numbers with swarms. I hate having empty hives at the end of June, and neighbors asking when bees will move in to my hives on their property. I guess that's what happens when one "assumes" she'll get swarms.


----------



## reneal (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, you've tried a bunch of stuff that I hadn't. I do have a listing on Craigslist and also put my name out on several different honeybee websites on the internet. Not sure Craigslist has done anything for me, but I do get several swarm calls each year. For some reason this year I don't seem to get the call till they're already in a chimney (2) or in a column or post (2). Only got a couple of calls where they're out in the open & easy. Also, it depends a lot on the year. A couple years ago I collected over 20 swarms & so far this year only 6.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Get your name and number to the County Weed and Pest and the Ag Extension Office, thats who give me the most calls.
7 swarms this spring, 5 were calls from the Weed and Pest.


----------



## Oceana (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd recommend calling Facilities and Maintenance (custodial and grounds) at your local school district. Schools get swarms every season around here. I picked up a swarm yesterday from a tree just a few feet from a playground - my fifth swarm but my first solo venture!

You've been very dilligent - I've been very lucky. Three simply moved in to boxes that I left out.


----------

